# butt end butts up against tapered edge...



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Fill the tapered edge with some 5 min mud even the the butt joint and then finish as a butt joint.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

Mop in Hand said:


> Fill the tapered edge with some 5 min mud even the the butt joint and then finish as a butt joint.


Is "5 minute mud" something I can get at Home Depot? How about using spackle instead (since I have some of that handy)? Thanks.


----------



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

I believe what he is talking about is setting compound - drys quickly through chemical reaction rather than drying through evaporation. It is harder and less prone to cracking than regular joint compound.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, can be purchased at Home Depot. Dry compound. Comes in a small box.


----------

